# 041     2016-   ?
!
     041     .   2016         .
-      .
1)     ,..       ?
   ?
2)         ,  ,       ?

----------


## pretty

1)  
2)

----------

,    ,             010  040  2   02.
 041   .
   ,   ,        .

" .  ,      041  2   02.      ,     ,    , ,   .    041    ,   ,      .  ,             2017 . ,        ,      041.        040."
    041   2016    ?
   -   ,     " ",     ?
         ?

----------


## tv06

...   ...

----------


## saigak

> ,     " ",


   041  ..   040,        ?





> ...   ...


        ..





>

----------

> ,   ** ** * 2017*


   -?  2016 -,       .

       ?

----------

> -?  2016 -,       .
> 
>        ?


  .   .      ,   -  !   !    ,      .

----------


## tv06

)))) )))  ,       ))))

----------


## saigak

> !    ,      .


?  5   ?   :Confused:

----------

,      !

----------


## saigak

> ,      !


,   :Smilie:            .   ,    ?

----------

> )))) )))  ,       ))))


Boyarishnik Brut ?

----------

:
   ,   041.
    , .
          nalog.ru, .
  -    (     ,       ?)     . 
     - 2-3 ,     ,   .              .              - ,       .

----------

> Boyarishnik Brut ?


,  ,  ,       ,     ,    " ".

----------

> ,  ,  ,       ,     ,    " ".


,  ,       . 
40%  Spiritus aethylicus ( "")    ,    500-700-1000 .

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,  ,       ,     ,    " ".


   .   , , ,         :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> :
>    ,   041.
>     , .
>           nalog.ru, .
>   -    (     ,       ?)     . 
>      - 2-3 ,     ,   .              .              - ,       .


     5 ?  .   :Smilie: 
          ?      ,   . ,     . .     .

----------

...     ,       .      ...

 -  ,      .

----------


## saigak

> 


     ....,   .




> -  ,      .


  ,    :Big Grin:

----------

-     +, , -  :
  2016 .,       2017 .    ,     19.10.2016 N -7-3/572@.

      , ..   041  N 2   02        (   ),    ,     (. 1 . 1 . 264  , . 7.1   ). ,  :

-   ;

-   ;

-   .

      .

----------


## step7707

nalog-nalog.ru   . 041 - "          ,    .  ,          041   2016    1-  2017   __ .     ,        2016   .     ,     ,    041        ,            040"

----------


## ole_777

> ;
> 
> -   ;
> 
> -


!       ?

----------


## saigak

> !       ?


 .          .       ,      ,          .

----------


## ole_777

saigak, !    ,       041.

----------

> ,       041.


   ?

----------


## ole_777

> ?


"  041  N 2   02      ** :
1)  (   )    ,      .   (. . 4, 19 . 270, . 10 . 274  , . 7.1   ):
-   ;
- ;
- ,   ()  (, );
-        ;
-  ;
2) ** ."

----------


## ole_777

"  041  N 2   02      **  (   ), ** ,     (. 1 . 1 . 264  , . 7.1   ). ,  :
-  ;
-   ,     ,      ;
-  ;
-  ,       . , , ,        . 145   (. 2, 6 . 3 . 170  );
- ;
- *  ;
-   ;
-  * .
  041    () ,           (   ),              (   12.09.2016 N 03-03-06/2/53182,  21.09.2015 N 03-03-06/53920)."

----------

*ole_777*,   .

----------

041   ?
   44 .         041 .
     "" ?

----------


## ole_777

> 


  040

----------

> 040


   ,      1-      041,     040,   - ?

----------


## ole_777

> 1-


   040 .

----------

> 040 .


 :Embarrassment:     ,     ,   .

----------


## NNR

.   ,        (20 )          .  041    26 .  ?          010     041?

----------


## gnews

> 010     041?


 .



> ,        (20 )


   .010

----------


## NNR

041?  ,         ...

----------


## -

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=584481   (  )

----------


## saigak

> 041?


     ...




> ,         ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -     +, , -  :
>   2016 .,       2017 .    ,     19.10.2016 N -7-3/572@.
> 
>       , ..   041  N 2   02        (   ),    ,     (. 1 . 1 . 264  , . 7.1   ). ,  :
> -   ;
> -   ;
> -   .
> 
>       .


   2016 ,     +, . .    041       2016 . ,       :



> , ** ,   ,        ,   ,    270


 ** :



> ,                2016   . 041   2   02        .
> 
>   041   2   02            ,   ,   .270  .    040   2   02              041,042,043,045,046,047,052 (:   2      26,11,2014  -7-3/600 &         .
> 
>   , *         ,    041  2   02   * .
> 
>       ,       ,   , , ,                      .


  ,     2016    041       . 

, ,    :
    ,  
- **            .

- **     041   .     ?

      ,     " "?

----------

041,  

    .   ,         .

----------


## menolga

!
      041,   .     041        ,       .      . 
    ,  .....

----------

> !
>       041,   .     041        ,       .      . 
>     ,  .....


  ..

----------


## nvik

.     ,   :
1.    2   02         1  2017 :
-   041 -    24 674        ,  :
     1  2017 	5 750
    1  2017 	5 460
    1  2017 	423
  	9 563
  	2 217
  	1 261
	24 674

----------


## *

,  ,  .

     ******.   *****  ,          2016.    .              . 

 . 7.1  2    -7-3/572 :
  041     ,  ,   ,        ,      270 .

   : 
          ,    .  ,          041   2016    1-  2017            .     ,        2016   .     ,     ,    041        ,            040

     1      2     90.08 ,    041    ,   177 776 .,      040.         .

----------

41          ?

----------


## Poly76

,      -      041-    ,  ,     1-   1    030+050+ 110 =         041  2      .    ?
   !

----------


## saigak

> ,      -      041-    ,  ,     1-   1    030+050+ 110 =         041  2      .    ?
>    !


   ,     . ...

----------


## TAMA

> ,      -      041-    ,  ,     1-   1    030+050+ 110 =         041  2      .    ?
>    !


  .    ,      041   030  1    ,       .    .    .  ,    ...

----------


## Poly76

-  -1   2,3                 110,   1   .  - : 041  2 =030+050+ 110 1-   1.
          .

----------

